# Bad Month Turns Amazing!!!



## Wca (14/5/14)

I had a bit of a crappy month as some of you may know in connection with my vape gear. 

It's not solved yet as I'm still on stinkies but got some great news this afternoon.

I started in a new position at my company this month and knew it was gona be a bit of a increase in salary, so I get a email this afternoon with my new contract details, and wow. 
Let's just say I'm gona def be going a bit crazy on vape gear at the end of the month!!!
I have a few weeks to go on stinkies so that sucks a bit!!

Now for the adventure of deciding what gear to get.
I know I'm def gona get the anyvape anymod vv vw, seams like a great mod to try out, but that's just the start.
Who knows, maybe there is a Reo in my future, should prob be starting to think of a name for her. Lol

Vape heaven, here I come!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## annemarievdh (14/5/14)

Congrats @Wca!!!! That is wonderful news

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (14/5/14)

What a great thing to hear man  Especially after that vapetastrophy! Better change the mood icon underneath your avatar to exuberant!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## crack2483 (14/5/14)

Someone quick, he's gone vape drunk!  all the best bud. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## andro (14/5/14)

Congrats man finally a good new from your side

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wca (14/5/14)

@andro , ja last few weeks have been a bit of a low, but seems to be looking up!


----------



## Gizmo (14/5/14)

Super rad! Awesome stuff!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wca (14/5/14)

Thanks all!! Can't wait to get my vape journey back on track!! Think the next 2 weeks is gona feel like forever!


----------



## Ollypop (14/5/14)

That's amazing news!!

I'm rubbing up against my screen. Maybe I'll get some good fortune

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shaun (14/5/14)

Great news @Wca send some of that luck this way!


----------



## ShaneW (14/5/14)

Congrats! That is awesome news


----------



## Silverbear (14/5/14)

Congrats @Wca , that is awesome news, enjoy the vape shopping / surfing looking for the perfect gear.


----------



## PeterHarris (14/5/14)

well done, its always nice getting a leka promotion at work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (14/5/14)

Nice one man, that is brilliant news.

As they say, onward and upward!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dr Evil (14/5/14)

Awesome news meneer, con-vape-ulations 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (14/5/14)

That's fantastic news dude! Well done??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/5/14)

Fantastic news 
All the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (15/5/14)

Congrats man! 

And all the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wca (15/5/14)

Thank you so much everyone. Really awesome, all of you!!! Today the fun starts in finding the best setup for me, what a vapeadventure!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (15/5/14)

you should pull into the cape vape meet and see what everyone else has. that would go miles towards deciding what you want

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

